Ask HN: Rails or Flask for new API project in 2019? - RomanPushkin
======
mindcrime
What do you actually expect from this question? Obviously a lot of Rails users
/ enthusiasts are going to respond "Rails", a lot of Flask users / enthusiasts
are going to respond "Flask", then I'm going to respond and say "Neither, use
Grails", and so on. And at the end of it all, what will you know that you
don't already know?

------
throwaway8879
Whatever you're comfortable and already know. If you'd rather learn something
new, then perhaps Elixir + Phoenix.

------
wrestlerman
Not enough information. Please provide more information... (Blinking cursor)

